# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Начало «Белтелекома». От очередей на установку телефона до интернета

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

